# If I wanted to foster rats....



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

What would I need to do? If anyone here fosters rats, I would love to know what you had to do to become a foster parent and what you do currently for the rats  Also, I was wondering if the shelter you are fostering for covers the medical costs of looking after the rats? Any help would be greatly appreciated  Oh and I am in Conder, ACT (Australian Capital Territory) if that matters? 

I hope this is the right section to post


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would change the title of your post saying in ACT or AUS...then the locals can inform you


----------

